# Starting first saltwater tank



## [Phishman] (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello, I've never done a saltwater tank and I have a little tank id like to have for a reef setup. I've recent made a 10g sump filter with a pump drip tray with the bioballs and all that. My question is, would I need to modify the filter at all? If so how. And what else would I need to support maybe a clownfish. And love rock. Thanks guys


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? For marine it's usually a good idea to have a skimmer.


----------



## [Phishman] (Mar 12, 2015)

I have one of those little generic 10g tanks idk the dimensions exaxtly. But if thats too small I have a 29g tall. I'd like to do this as cheap as possible but make it safe for the fish.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

One thing Marine is.....not so cheap. Try the Reef Central forum. Great info there. You can read about a nano set up.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome, and happy SW tank!

It's not so expensive if you focus on low cost.


----------

